# Banjo Ben Shirley



## Uncle Mom (Apr 8, 2011)

These are some videos and recordings of a buddy of mine, Ben. It was my first attempt to match up the video I took with my shitty camera to the audio off the 8 track. Opinions? Thumbs up or down?

[video]http://youtu.be/kID_fbnWijc[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/AU_YwA1Y7eg[/video]
[video]http://youtu.be/BVm-EYaQtrI[/video]


----------



## bcob (Apr 10, 2011)

This is what banjo is all about.


----------



## bcob (Apr 10, 2011)

Fucking edit button.


----------

